# [Video] Cube Reviews: Your Thoughts?



## ChrisBird (Jul 13, 2010)

Hey Everyone,
I'm trying to get a good formula down for making review videos, but I don't think I've got it yet. In each video what I talk about is the size compared to other cubes, mechanism, lock ups, corner cutting, smoothness, if you can adjust it, if lube helps or not, where you can buy it, and then finish up with some solves.

I have only one review done in this style and would like your opinion on what to change/add/remove from the video.

I understand if you feel differently about the cube than I do, but that is beside the point of this post. So if you could watch through the review and let me know what I should change/add/remove that would be great. All suggestions are welcome.


Maru 4x4 Review


Spoiler



[youtubehd]n7zqYbTxmNk[/youtubehd]



JSK Clone/Type Q Review


Spoiler



[youtubehd]72_r74FhgKA[/youtubehd]



~Chris


----------



## Edward (Jul 13, 2010)

Less solve, more review.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jul 13, 2010)

I don't think the solves are really necessary.


----------



## DeathCuberK (Jul 13, 2010)

I think that A solve is needed, but not two. A solve can really show how well a cube preforms, so it's nice to have a solve in there. Also, I think you should do kinda what Thrawst did in his reviews, where he would say if you should buy it or not and such.

Otherwise, great review!


----------



## AvidCuber (Jul 13, 2010)

Yeah, maybe do 1 solve to see what it's like in action but more than that is kind of unnecessary, especially if the cube is bigger/takes longer to solve.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Jul 13, 2010)

Only do one angle on the solves, or do a split-screen of both the angles.

EDIT: You can also add the kind of stickers that come with the cube.


----------



## ChrisBird (Jul 13, 2010)

DeathCuberK said:


> I think that A solve is needed, but not two. A solve can really show how well a cube preforms, so it's nice to have a solve in there. Also, I think you should do kinda what Thrawst did in his reviews, where he would say if you should buy it or not and such.
> 
> Otherwise, great review!



Solves: I think both are needed, but maybe I should split screen the two angles, considering you can see things from the front that the solver doesn't see.

As for my opinion: I forgot to add that in, oops! I meant to, and will in my review today.



CubesOfTheWorld said:


> Only do one angle on the solves, or do a split-screen of both the angles.
> 
> EDIT: You can also add the kind of stickers that come with the cube.



Stickers that came with the cube is a completely useless fact. People will most likely re-sticker it anyway so they can get their own preferred colors.

And even if I tell them the stickers are 'liek tha best evarrr' people will still re-sticker it.

~Chris


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jul 13, 2010)

Or you could switch angles in the solve. I don't think 1-2 minutes of one angle is necessary. Maybe 30 seconds of angle one, 30 of angle 2.


----------



## kevbobcuber (Jul 13, 2010)

I would like to see the cubes performance compared to other brands.


----------



## dabmasta (Jul 13, 2010)

Go more in to detail. The review was too quick. Talk about how it is different from other cubes etc.


----------



## Novriil (Jul 13, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> DeathCuberK said:
> 
> 
> > I think that A solve is needed, but not two. A solve can really show how well a cube preforms, so it's nice to have a solve in there. Also, I think you should do kinda what Thrawst did in his reviews, where he would say if you should buy it or not and such.
> ...



Sorry, but I can't figure out why do you need 2 solves. Actually my thoughts on this video were that short review and like a solve video? Can somebody explain me why should there be 2 solves, not one. One is neccesary definitely (No spelling check on this computer so sorry if I'm misspelling).


----------



## BigGreen (Jul 13, 2010)

less review, more solves


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jul 13, 2010)

Angle 2 was awesome.
I think I kinda prefer your old 4x4 reviews, with the rating system. Unless I'm mixing someone else up??


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 13, 2010)

Whenever I see a cube review, I can't help but think of this


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jul 13, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> Whenever I see a cube review, I can't help but think of this



So that review is better than Chris's?


----------



## Winball (Jul 13, 2010)

I like the popbuying videoreviews


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jul 13, 2010)

Winball said:


> I like the popbuying videoreviews



I love how they test the corner cutting.


----------



## ChrisBird (Jul 13, 2010)

Planned changes for my JSK Clone review for later today:
- Since it is a smaller puzzle I can do multiple angles without as much time wasted. Multiple solves over the shoulder, one from the front.
- Mech is nothing to talk about
- Give my opinion
- A little more detail on each of my sub-topics, but not too much.
- Continue to keep it short.

Any other ideas?


----------



## TheCubeElite (Jul 13, 2010)

Talk more about the cube, way less solving time.

Edit: Also, I personally like longer reviews.


----------



## BluePi1313 (Jul 13, 2010)

you need to add some solves at the end of the vid, and say how well the cube performs, stickers, gliding, etc. and you should leave some comments about the cube.


----------



## BluePi1313 (Jul 13, 2010)

That's like the worst review ever... It need to go into more details.


----------



## teller (Jul 13, 2010)

Hi Chris,

Pochmann's Ghosthand II video is the gold standard:






He touches on just about everything about the product without rushing or lingering.

I agree that stickers are not as important; perhaps only mention them briefly for completeness.

Do include some subjective opinion about how it feels to use the thing.

Your "Angle 1" is superfluous--"Angle 2" is ideal and sufficient.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Jul 13, 2010)

Edward said:


> Less solve, more review.



+1


----------



## Hiero (Jul 13, 2010)

I never watch the solves, but the most annoying thing for me is waiting 10 minutes to hear whether it's a good cube or not. I gotta sit through where the person bought it, the stickers, the size, the weight, taking the cube apart and talking about the pieces/core for 5 minutes. Then finally comes the good part, talking about how well the cube moves and it lasts 1 minute. 

Worse is when they perform an algorithm the whole minute and I can't hear what they are saying. Another bad move is talking herky jerky because half of you is focused on whatever algorithm you are executing and you pause often to let yourself finish the algorithm. 

Good things are saying the overall theme first. Is it a good/bad cube, what cubes are similar, what kind of feel does it have. Then work your way to the little details. Performing an algorithm while you are reviewing performance is ok, but you have to make sure it doesn't cut into what you are saying or drowns out your voice.

As far as your review, you never said what you thought of it. Is it good, should we try it? Is it similar to other cubes that we own? I think the performance should go before the mechanism. It's hard for me to care about mechanism if the cube turns out to be a dud in the end. If it's a good cube, then I start caring more about the design.


----------



## bigbee99 (Jul 13, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Angle 2 was awesome.
> I think I kinda prefer your old 4x4 reviews, with the rating system. Unless I'm mixing someone else up??



This


----------



## ChrisBird (Jul 13, 2010)

teller said:


> Hi Chris,
> 
> Pochmann's Ghosthand II video is the gold standard:
> 
> ...



^^Best post. Thanks. ^^

I will try to make mine contain similar information. However the cubes I will be reviewing do not have anything special about the internals, so I will not spend as much time on that.

As for solves, I guess I will remove angle 1 and leave only angle 2.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 13, 2010)

Edward said:


> Less solve, more review.





BigGreen said:


> less review, more solves


less solve
less solve
less review


----------



## ChrisBird (Jul 13, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > Less solve, more review.
> ...



You want me to leave YT I assume XD

/joking.



BluePi1313 said:


> you need to add some solves at the end of the vid, and say how well the cube performs, stickers, gliding, etc. and you should leave some comments about the cube.



I love how you didn't even watch the review before posting this.


----------



## ChrisBird (Jul 14, 2010)

New review is uploaded. Please let me know what you think.
I tried to incorporate the suggestions your guys gave me.
I also apologize for the bad camera angle on the solves. 

[youtubehd]72_r74FhgKA[/youtubehd]

~Chris


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jul 14, 2010)

Not bad? True, it's like storebought. What's to say?


----------



## ChrisBird (Jul 14, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Not bad? True, it's like storebought. What's to say?



I don't quite understand what you mean..

~Chris


----------



## oprah62 (Jul 14, 2010)

No offense meant at all, it is meh. I really liked the review Stefan made. Maybe follow that standard?
You seem to give a good overall cube description but no details. Also the editting started to give me a headache. Less solves or split screen please. Not horrible though. Good job


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Jul 14, 2010)

Less editing. I started to get a bit of a headache from the constant changes in the video. Try to do more in one cut then just one sentence.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 14, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > Edward said:
> ...


Lol no. 
Was just saying that a review that should be like a minute max, and just be terse - talking on and on about subtleties is :/.


----------



## Chrish (Jul 15, 2010)

I liked the Maru review more than the rest. It was very quick, because you said all that was needed to be said. I dislike it when people take 3 minutes to say something that can very easily be said in 2 sentences, without cutting out anything important.

You're reviewing a cube, not narrating the life history of the piece of plastic.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Jul 15, 2010)

I always want to see the mechanism, but don't go into detail. Just include brief pictures of each piece, and the core.


----------

